# O sea y pijo...



## steph.lewis

Hi everyone,

I'm living with a 23-year-old student from Barcelona, and recently she told me that a certain type of person (i.e. pretentious over-privileged posh kids) quite often use the word "osea" just randomly, I suppose in a similar way to how we English-speakers tend to use "like".

Can anyone give me more information on this, back it up, etc.? Also, are there any other expressions which are similar? Thanks!

Steph xx


----------



## Masood

hey up and welcome,
I asked the same question some time ago:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1234&highlight=osea


----------



## Travelman

Steph...

firstly she meant "O sea" (= or it would be)... "osea" refers to the bones!!!
Yes, it is quite common among "pijos" this expression...

A: Borja se ha comprado una moto.
B: ¡O sea, qué me dices!

For example in Madrid we use a lot "es que" (is that)

A: ¿Por qué has llegado tarde?
B: Es que el metro se ha retrasado.

Hope this helps.


----------



## steph.lewis

Thanks for your help! That was what I was referring to, pijos - she explained it to me using that word. In fact, we were watching the Simpsons episode where Lisa makes some friends on holiday (don't know if any of you have seen it!).


----------



## QUIJOTE

Hey Travelman this word  "pijos" not to deviate from "o sea" but I am not familiar with it, can you tell me what it means?


----------



## steph.lewis

QUIJOTE said:
			
		

> Hey Travelman this word not to deviate from "o sea" but"pijos"
> I am not familiar with, can you tell me what it means?


 
Is it not something along the lines of "Rah" in English? Or is that just a British word? Anyway as far as I am aware it is an over-privileged posh kid, or a toff, something like that, like I described in my message. Is that correct, more or less?


----------



## QUIJOTE

I see...thanks, I was just curious about the word


----------



## Travelman

It is okay steph... just to give an example, Victoria Adams was for us "la spice girl pija"
in the "roles" they played.


----------



## VenusEnvy

steph.lewis said:
			
		

> Is it not something along the lines of "Rah" in English? Or is that just a British word?


Yah, I think that word is British, I have never heard of it before.

We say: snotty, stuck-up, elite, socialite, snobby


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Now it is me who needs further explanation. What's exactly a "rah" and a "toff"?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Masood

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Now it is me who needs further explanation. What's exactly a "rah" and a "toff"?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I understand this to mean a socially elite young person who has had a privileged upbringing (rich parents)...and has somewhat wasted 'mummy and daddy's' money by over-indulgence, partying, etc. Not a particularly bright person, but a 'jolly hockeysticks'-type.

...I've probably confused you even more!


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Not at all, you know I understand 1900's English much better than 2005's   .

Thank you, Masood!!! 



			
				Masood said:
			
		

> I understand this to mean a socially elite young person who has had a privileged upbringing (rich parents)...and has somewhat wasted 'mummy and daddy's' money by over-indulgence, partying, etc. Not a particularly bright person, but a 'jolly hockeysticks'-type.
> 
> ...I've probably confused you even more!


----------



## Fernando

No, definitely Rah = Pijo

Just to make it clearer, the expression "o sea" (o = or & sea= imperative, 3rd person of 'to be') means "in other words" or "let me explain it in my own words". The 'pijo' use is to say it many times with no particular meaning.


----------



## SusieQ

In Guatemala the expresion that is often used is: "O sea pues" but I am not sure what the correct translation would be.  And "pijo" is kind of a swear word around here, so if you ever come to Guate make sure not to mention it because people won't like it.


----------



## Fernando

The same in Spain. You can be even better: "O sea, pues, sabeees..." (Or, be, then, you knoooooow...)

And yes, I know what 'pijo' means in America. In Spain "me importa un pijo" = 'I care a shit'. 

Sorry for the rudeness.


----------



## QUIJOTE

Now the meaning changed drastically!!!! a swearing word. I am begining to get confused.


----------



## Badcell

It's all in the DRAE


> *pijo, ja.*
> 1. _adj. despect. coloq. _ Dicho de una persona: Que en su vestuario, modales, lenguaje, etc., manifiesta gustos propios de una clase social acomodada.
> (...)
> 3. m. Cosa insignificante, nadería.
> 4. m. _malson._ Miembro viril.
> (...)
> 1. fr. Guat. Estar borracho.


Saludos!


----------



## Travelman

Quijote,

Stick to the meaning "rah"... 
I always remember an US friend who said: "have you realised that in Spanish, every word you teach me, apart from the original meaning, it means also fuck, cock or something rude?"

I think you can find that every single word in Spanish may be used as a swearing word...

I know than in some countries "pija" means also "penis"


----------



## QUIJOTE

Oh ok, good enough for me, I prefer the word to be used as you said it and not as penis, who would think huh?


----------



## steph.lewis

Masood said:
			
		

> I understand this to mean a socially elite young person who has had a privileged upbringing (rich parents)...and has somewhat wasted 'mummy and daddy's' money by over-indulgence, partying, etc. Not a particularly bright person, but a 'jolly hockeysticks'-type.
> 
> ...I've probably confused you even more!


 
Yeah, I would explain it basically as someone whose parents are rich and privileged, who went to public school and who has no idea about the real world, no common sense, etc... You can tell by the way they dress; at my university (Durham) there are quite a few around and they're known for wearing pashminas (cotton silky scarves)!

For example of the things they do, my boyfriend's ex-roommate once made himself a cup of tea, then, when he wanted to get the teabag out, he tried to fish it out with his fingers (no spoon!) and found, funnily enough (!) that it was hot and it hurt him. However, he continued trying to remove the teabag in this way, every 30 seconds or so, until finally I think I remember him giving up and going to find a spoon... Make of it what you will, but I call that lack of common sense.


----------



## Alundra

I think too "o sea" is very much used by called "pijos", showy people...
And the word pijo, is to swear too, but it can to be used in positive or negative sense.

As a curiosity, I'll tell you in Albacete (or I think so) the word pijo is the typical vow. Here it's called "tierra del pijo". For instance:
Somebody says you somewhat you don't please and you say:
Vete al pijo (vete a la m*)

Somebody says you somewhat you don't believe, and you say:
¡Y un pijo! (=y una m*)

But also in positive sense:
Somebody shows you the new car and you say:
¡Pero pijo!¡Vaya coche! (what a car!!)

Yes, is a very very used word here definitively.


Yo también creo que "o sea" lo utilizan mucho los llamados "pijos", gente cursi.

Y que la palabra pijo, también es como un juramento, pero que puede usarse en sentido positivo ó negativo.

Como curiosidad, os comentaré que en Albacete (ó eso creo) la palabra pijo es el típico juramento. Aqui la llaman "la tierra del pijo". Por ejemplo:

-Alguien te dice algo que no te agrada y tu le dices:
Vete al pijo.(=vete a la m*)

Alguien te cuenta algo que no te crees y le dices:
Y un pijo.(=y una m*)

Y también en sentido positivo:
Alguien te enseña el coche nuevo y le dices: ¡Pero pijo! ¡Vaya coche! (=j*r)

Sí, es una palabra muy muy usada aquí, definitivamente.

Alundra
Por favor, corrijan mis errores, siento expresarme tan mal en inglés.
Please, correct my mistakes, I'm sorry my awful english.


----------



## fenixpollo

Nobody's mentioned "fresa" yet!  Sounds like this is the Mexican synonym of rah, toff, posh, stuck-up, rich girl/boy.  

"Ella es muy fresa."  She's really stuck up.
"Voy a la U. de X., donde hay mucha fresa."  I go to the U. of X., where there are a lot of rich kids.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Never heard of it. Thanks for the contribution, Fenixpollo.



			
				fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Nobody's mentioned "fresa" yet!  Sounds like this is the Mexican synonym of rah, toff, posh, stuck-up, rich girl/boy.
> 
> "Ella es muy fresa."  She's really stuck up.
> "Voy a la U. de X., donde hay mucha fresa."  I go to the U. of X., where there are a lot of rich kids.


----------



## soupdragon78

A couple of english ones we save for young, posh gents are "Hooray Henrys" and "Rugger-Buggers" (pardon my french). Fresa new one on me. Anyone got any more variations from the Americas?


----------



## belén

Esto lo he sacado de un antiguo post mío (me sonaba que habíamos hablado de esto y buscando buscando..)



> sifrino: término venezolano para lo que en Chile es cuico, en Argentina concheto, en Uruguay cheto, en Bolivia y Perú pituco, en Colombia gomelo y en México fresa. Para que nos entendamos, la Real Academia define la usanza española "pijo", como persona que manifiesta gustos de una clase social acomodada. Fuente:l "ABC Latinoamericano" de la BBC en español


----------



## jmx

I think nobody has said than "pijos" are supposed to speak in a very particular *nasal* tone. In the Simpsons' episode that Steph mentioned, "Summer of 4 feet 2", the friends of Lisa spoke with that accent (in the Spanish version). 

I'd like to know if the equivalent of "pijos" in other countries also have a particular accent.

I also want to say that "o sea" is a common phrase for everybody in Spain, it's just that "pijos" use it very very very often. It's funny, I think I used to misspell it too as "osea" until I was 20 or so (long ago).


----------



## fenixpollo

When "fresas" are imitated/lampooned in México, it's usually with a nasal tone of voice.

I equate "o sea" with the use of "like" in American youthspeak, as in, "When she told me what he said, I was totally, like, 'oh, my _God_!'"

About the Simpsons... are they dubbed by Castillian voice actors?  On Mexican TV, they're dubbed by Mexican voice actors.


----------



## Martona

Here The Simpsons are dubbed by Castillian voice actors.


----------



## Sergio M

Voy a tratar.

"Ella/él es fresa". es una persona que no quiere mezclarse con gente que considera vulgar o verse involucrada en situaciones que considera no adecuadas socialmente. Que le da mucha importancia al "qué dirán". Una persona temerosa de la aventura (en toda la extensión de la palabra). Una persona que pierde autenticidad por no arriesgar la imagen (no vulgar) que se ha creado ella/el mismo.

Si estas con tus amigos, y sugieren ir a un bar  nuevo que nadie conoce, pero hay referencias ambiguas del lugar, y alguien se niega a ir, se puede decir: 

"andale, no seas fresa"
Vamos a ver como esta el bar.



Un fresa de corazón nunca iría, aunque todos sus amigos vayan.


jaja vaya explicación


----------



## jmx

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> About the Simpsons... are they dubbed by Castillian voice actors? On Mexican TV, they're dubbed by Mexican voice actors.


There are 2 versions of the Simpsons in Spanish : one dubbed in Spain and seen only in Spain and one dubbed in Mexico and seen in all of Latin America. 

This is by no means original : In Spain it's now very unusual to see an American TV series, documentary or movie dubbed in a country other than Spain. Back in the 60's and 70's, I think latin american versions were more common, but then someone decided that spaniards should only hear voices of other spaniards. I don't know if that had a political or a commercial reason, or both.


----------



## clockworkapple

"pijo" has three meanings (at least as far as I know):
1. penis
2. posh
3. stupid person


----------



## Txiri

Fernando said:
			
		

> The 'pijo' use is to say it many times with no particular meaning.


 
Un uso "pijaresco"?


----------



## danielfranco

En México, otra manera diferente de decirle a los "fresas" es que son "Pirrurris", o "hijos de Papi". Aparte de hablar con entonación más bien nasal y con un poco de seseo, también tienen una tarareadita como de sonsonete:
"¿o ssseeea, VES? qué naaaaco, ¿NO? mi PAPI me compró un bmw nueeeevo, ¿VES? o sssseeea..."


----------



## Txiri

Muy bien, Daniel.  Vivía en España larga temporada y parece que lo nasal y lo exagerado, es cosa común.  Si se me permite una expresión un tanto vulgar, diría que hablan como si tuvieran "algo stuck up their ass"


----------



## ironic

Me he reìdo mucho con todas las definiciones de pijo y explicaciones de o sea.
Yo soy una pija. Me llaman pija en todas partes, o sea, no lo entiendo 
Incluso me han llamado fresa, pero era cariñoso, creo 
Hay definiciones màs ajustadas al sentido de "pijo" que otras; yo me quedo con la de la RAE, las demàs son meras interpretaciones o recreaciones o... pequeñas vendetas particulares... A mì me llaman pija y mi papi no me ha comprado un BMW porque no lo tiene ni él! Es una actitud màs que una cuestiòn de status o de situaciòn econòmica: la gente con dinero no es pija, es rica.


----------



## Kangy

Acá en Argentina, los _pijos_ son *conchetos* o *chetos*.
*Pija* significa otra cosa MUY diferente  (miembro viril)
*Pijo* no existe, digamos.


----------



## cybermetaller

Hola a todos.
Acá en Colombia la palabra *gomelo* se ha dejado de emplear hace algún rato (empero aun se entiende). Algunas de las nuevas versiones de *pijo* son _*pupi*_ y, quizá, *dedi-parado*. Esta última, que es entendida por grandes y chicos, hace mofa de cuando alguien toma una taza de café con los dedos índice y pulgar y eleva los demás dedos, en particular el meñique, de suerte que cuando esta palabra se emplea, generalmente va acompañada de un ademán con la mano donde el puño está cerrado y el meñique apunta hacia arriba.


----------



## baby blue

¡Hola a to2!

Yo soy mexicana, y en México a los posh kids or pijos, les decimos "niños fresas", "de la hi (society)", "snobs" y "niños bien". Esos son los que recuerdo por el momento. Sin embargo, en México, yo les diría que hay dos clases de niños fresas: los wanna be, que son puro bloff(o como se escriba) que actúan como niños fresas para sentirse adaptados y justificar su despotes, y los verdaderos niños fresas(que al final de cuentas, son los verdaderos niños de la hi y niños bien-aunque, hay niños bien, que son sencillos, no sangrones-), los cuales, sí tienen dinero y son hijos de papi ó mami(o tambien conocidos como juniors) y que son así, por que sienten que el tener dinero,les da derecho( a que o de que, no lo sé,pero se sienten así).

En fin, creo que posh, pijo, fresa, conchetos, gomelos, o como se conozcan individualmente en cada país, al final, son lo mismo(en México y en China), y todos nos referimos al mismo patrón de individuo: "NIños que hablan nasalmente, que se caracterizan por su peculiar actitud (a veces sangrona), que les cuesta trabajo ser sencillos y, que sobretodo, constantemente usan la palabra o sea".

Con respecto a la palabra "o sea", me suena más como "I mean"....no se que opinen los demás.

Bueno, saludos a todos y, just for the record, no tengo nada contra los poshs...es sólo una opinión. 

Salu2 a to2....


----------



## elirlandes

¿Sabes como los pijos llaman al mar?

O sea, ¿no?


----------



## elirlandes

The way "o, sea" is used by ""pijos" is similar to the way "well actually" [pronounced "ak-shulay"] is used by many in England.

Pijos in London are often known as "Sloanes" or "Sloane Rangers" [after Sloane Square in Chelsea, an area where many live]. A famous pub in the area is called "The White Horse", and because it is a Sloane hang-out, it is known as "The Sloaney Pony".

In Ireland, the "pijos" live in the Dublin 4 postcode district. They (and their affected accent) are known as D4's.


----------



## baby blue

Jajajajajajajaja......Exacto elirlanés!!! ....Buenisimo....


----------

